# NorthEast grass seed



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I would like to plant grass seed where a tree was removed last year. I live in NY. Which grass seed would be best?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Get a rye grass, red fescue and Kentucky blue grass blend. It'll come in real nice as long as it's watered properly


----------

